# Turning power back on



## Crazycoon (May 12, 2007)

Hey yo! They turned the power off on our squat! Ive heard you can go to the meter on the outside and bridge the gap with a peice of copper. Can anyone explain this better.


----------



## Marik (May 12, 2007)

It can be done quite easily, anyone with some simple electrical background should be able to do it. I won't go in to any detail other then saying yes it can be done. Might only last a few days before the power company notices and/or your fuse melts or something else catastrophic happens. Or it might last months/years. On the other hand, you might die in the process.


----------



## Crazycoon (May 12, 2007)

Alright. Ill just have to use the saecond hand info I have already. Ill just wear some thiiiick rubber gloves  Thx


----------

